
Google Analytics Lies - rofws
https://code.krister.ee/google-analytics-lies/
======
phillipseamore
Tracker blocking would explain some of this (though my experience is that it's
<10% of traffic, though I'm dealing with a lot more than 20 visitors pr. day).
Your JS solution is unnecessary though for first-party tracking, just parse
your server logs.

